# Railroads of Canada



## FastTrax (Sep 27, 2022)

Part: 1











https://bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0c1417r

www.britannica.com/technology/railroad/Modern-railways

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/31655

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/36967

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/36917

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/24940

www.canadianrailwayobservations.com

www.globalrailwayreview.com/region/canada/

https://otc-cta.gc.ca/eng/federal-railway-companies

www.proximityissues.ca/reference/maps/

www.radioreference.com/db/aid/3881

www.radioreference.com/db/aid/5626

www.railroadradio.net/content/view/22/130/

www.railroadradio.net/content/view/272/315/

www.railroadradio.net/content/view/296/342/

https://www.railroadworkersunited.org/new-page-1

www.railwayage.com/regulatory/new-safety-measures-for-canadian-railroads/

www.railwaysuppliers.ca/english/industry/industry-information.html/industry-statistics

www.sfu.ca/davidlamcentre/research/past-projects/project-archive/CSCG.html

https://tc.canada.ca/en/corporate-services/policies/rail-transportation

www.thecanadianencyclopedia.ca/en/article/railway-history

www.trainweb.org/oldtimetrains/photos/cnr_steam2/northern.htm

www.teamstersrail.ca

www.trainorders.com/discussion/list.php?15

https://transition.fcc.gov/ib/sand/agree/files/can-nb/can-rr.pdf

www.vacationsbyrail.com/aarp/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Canada_railway-related_lists

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Heritage_railways_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Named_passenger_trains_of_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Rail_transport_preservation_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Railway_attractions_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Canadian_Railway_Journeys

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Canadian_railways

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_heritage_railways_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_named_passenger_trains_of_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_street_railways_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rail_transport_in_Canada

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_rail_transit_in_Canada


----------



## Been There (Sep 28, 2022)

Great videos. Peaks my interest.


----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 28, 2022)

The green and White locomotive is operated by the Government of Ontario's Go Transit, a commuter railway and bus system based in Toronto. The network runs out to around 160 km linking suburban cities with Toronto, which is the largest city in Canada. The subway car is operated by the Toronto Transit Commission ( TTC ) along with street cars and buses. Both the GO network and the TCC are supported financially by the Federal Government of Canada, the Ontario Provincial Government, and the City of Toronto.   JImB.


----------



## JaniceM (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## jimintoronto (Sep 28, 2022)

JaniceM said:


>


The CBC commissioned Gord to write a song to celebrate our 100th year as a country, in 1967. This was the result. I call it "historical poetry set to music " LINK.Gordon Lightfoot - Canadian Railroad Trilogy Lyrics | AZLyrics.com      Poetry that describes one of the most important events in our national history.   Gordon Lightfoot is one of our national treasures, for sure.  JimB.


----------



## Been There (Sep 29, 2022)

The engine with 8745 on it looks badass. How many horsepower does an engine like that put out? Another question that I have wondered about. What if a train has 3 engines. Are all 3 engines working at the same rate? If a train has 3 engines, the lead dngine has control of the other 2, doesn’t it?


----------



## bowmore (Sep 29, 2022)

We took VIA rail from Vancouver to Jasper. The locomotive was on display at the station. It was an overnight trip and I took the top bunk.


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Absolutely love The hot springs visitor, such gorgeous views.


----------



## FastTrax (Sep 29, 2022)

Part: 2











www.viarail.ca/en

https://tsimobile.viarail.ca

https://m.facebook.com/viarailcanada/

www.twitter.com/via_rail

www.instagram.com/viarailcanada/?hl=en

www.tumblr.com/tagged/via%20rail?sort=top

https://ca.indeed.com/cmp/Via-Rail

www.gettyimages.com/photos/via-rail-canada

www.pinterest.com/xbowler/via-rail/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/via-rail-canada.html

www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoList.aspx?id=VIA

www.railroad.net/via-rail-info-wanted-t22554.html

www.radioreference.com/db/aid/5627

www.radioreference.com/db/aid/8896

https://forums.radioreference.com/threads/via-rail.34189/

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/31655

www.globalrailwayreview.com/news/134490/via-rail-canada-named-most-trusted-transportation-company-in-canada/

www.tripadvisor.com/Attraction_Review-g155025-d2230208-Reviews-VIA_Rail_Canada-Quebec.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Via_Rail

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Via_Rail_rolling_stock

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Via_Rail_routes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Via_Rail_stations


























https://www.youtube.com/c/VIARailCanadaInc/videos


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> The engine with 8745 on it looks badass. How many horsepower does an engine like that put out? Another question that I have wondered about. What if a train has 3 engines. Are all 3 engines working at the same rate? If a train has 3 engines, the lead dngine has control of the other 2, doesn’t it?



Number 8745 should be a GE AC4400CW series power plant a/k/a General Electric AC powered 4400 horsepowered road locomotive. I just got up so I'll pull the records on that series. In the U.S. these were derated GE AC6000CW road locomotives. The four series number is the horsepower rating. BNSF, UP and CSX purchased the original AC6000CW series but had them derated to produce 4400 horsepower.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2022)

I have found a way to travel by train right across Canada.. for just £500, takes one week..... I'm seriously going to look into this


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 1, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have found a way to travel by train right across Canada.. for just £500, takes one week..... I'm seriously going to look into this



Sounds peachy hollydolly but don't forget to read the passenger reviews.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 1, 2022)

Been There said:


> The engine with 8745 on it looks badass. How many horsepower does an engine like that put out? Another question that I have wondered about. What if a train has 3 engines. Are all 3 engines working at the same rate? If a train has 3 engines, the lead dngine has control of the other 2, doesn’t it?


 
Since all of my Penn-Central and Conrail tricks were in Atlantic, Metropolitan and Northeast Regions of the Tri-State (NJ, NY, CT) area most of the diesel locomotives were Jeeps and some other ex PC crap when I tricked on the Maybrook Secondary, also switch bids at Oak Point, Danbury and Oak island. My electric service was mostly running EF4/E33's and E44's. On the big 4 (BNSF, UP, CSX and NS) if the train has more than one engine the lead engine controls all the other engines, this includes DPU service where if I recall correctly all the remote DPU engines on foreign roads must have their cab doors locked at all times. The one exception to all locomotives on power is if a locomotive is cut out of service.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2022)

More AC4400CW stuff for you Been There.

Part: 1 of 3











www.rrpicturearchives.net/locoPicture.aspx?id=236099

www.trains.com/trn/news-reviews/news-wire/24-first-of-the-new-csx-re-builds-rolls-out-of-the-wabtec-plant-in-erie/

www.american-rails.com/ac4400cw.html

www.spotlog.org/locolist/class/CSX/AC4400CW

www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?1,30309

www.qstation.org/5600/bnsf5600.html

www.trainspo.com/model/ac4400cw/

https://trains-and-locomotives.fandom.com/wiki/GE_AC4400CW

www.thedieselshop.us/DataAC4400.HTML

https://tsb.gc.ca/eng/rapports-reports/rail/2003/r03t0080/r03t0080.html

www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?id=228813

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GE_AC4400CW


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2022)

Part: 2 of 3


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2022)

Part: 3 of 3


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Sounds peachy hollydolly but don't forget to read the passenger reviews.


oh don't worry.. research, research, research... it's the story of my career


----------



## bowmore (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> oh don't worry.. research, research, research... it's the story of my career


I would go the western half. Calgary to Vancouver. The run from Toronto through Manitoba and Saskatchewan is miles and miles of nothing but miles and miles of nothing. Sort of like Kansas.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 2, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I have found a way to travel by train right across Canada.. for just £500, takes one week..... I'm seriously going to look into this



Here ya go.











www.cpr.ca/en/

www.railcan.ca

www.facebook.com/canadian.pacific/

www.twitter.com/CanadianPacific

www.instagram.com/p/BghcQm-F2D1/

www.tumblr.com/tagged/canadian%20pacific%20railway?sort=top

www.indeed.com/cmp/Canadian-Pacific/reviews?fjobtitle=Engineer

www.gettyimages.com/photos/canadian-pacific-railway

www.pinterest.com/john31631691/canadian-pacific/

www.alamy.com/stock-photo/canadian-pacific-railway.html

www.acwr.com/economic-development/rail-maps/canadian-pacific

www.globalnews.ca/tag/cp-rail/

www.ble-t.org/news/cp-will-lock-out-3000-conductors-engineers-if-they-dont-have-a-deal-with-tcrc-by-sunday

www.cpr.ca/en/safety/cp-police-service

www.railcartracking.com/track-and-trace-railcars-cp/

www.odmp.org/agency/4928-canadian-pacific-railway-police-department-railroad-police

www.joc.com/rail-intermodal/class-i-railroads/canadian-pacific-railway

https://violationtracker.goodjobsfirst.org/parent/canadian-pacific-railway

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/illinois/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/iowa/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/michigan/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/minnesota/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/new-york/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/north-dakota/

www.railroad-frequencies.com/train/canadian-pacific-railway/wisconsin/

www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/31655

www.railroadradio.net/content/view/272/315/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Pacific_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Canadian_Pacific_Railway

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Canadian_Pacific_Railway_infrastructure

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Pacific_Police_Service

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Canadian_Pacific_Railway_stations

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_Pacific_Plaza


























https://www.youtube.com/user/CanadianPacificTV/videos


----------



## Been There (Oct 3, 2022)

FastTrax said:


> Since all of my Penn-Central and Conrail tricks were in Atlantic, Metropolitan and Northeast Regions of the Tri-State (NJ, NY, CT) area most of the diesel locomotives were Jeeps and some other ex PC crap when I tricked on the Maybrook Secondary, also switch bids at Oak Point, Danbury and Oak island. My electric service was mostly running EF4/E33's and E44's. On the big 4 (BNSF, UP, CSX and NS) if the train has more than one engine the lead engine controls all the other engines, this includes DPU service where if I recall correctly all the remote DPU engines on foreign roads must have their cab doors locked at all times. The one exception to all locomotives on power is if a locomotive is cut out of service.


One more question that came to mind. Why don't trans have a caboose anymore? All of the trains that I have seen didn't have a caboose.


----------



## Lee (Oct 3, 2022)

Perhaps a little off topic but looking at the pics and the sheer power of the trains makes me wonder why some idiots take a chance on beating the train and cross.

We have had two instances in the last month, the crossing is poorly marked and no warning signal, that makes me wonder too.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2022)

Lee said:


> Perhaps a little off topic but looking at the pics and the sheer power of the trains makes me wonder why some idiots take a chance on beating the train and cross.
> 
> We have had two instances in the last month, the crossing is poorly marked and no warning signal, that makes me wonder too.





Not off topic at all Lee. Check out these links and I'll post more tomorrow.

www.operationlifesaver.ca

www.facebook.com/oplifesaver/

www.twitter.com/oplifesaver

www.instagram.com/oplifesaver/?hl=en

www.globalrailwayreview.com/article/69066/operation-lifesaver-canada/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Lifesaver

https://www.youtube.com/c/OperationLifesaverCanada/videos


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 5, 2022)

Been There said:


> One more question that came to mind. Why don't trans have a caboose anymore? All of the trains that I have seen didn't have a caboose.















Corporate Cost cutting on freight service by placing the conductor in the locomotive cab with the engineer and eliminating a non revenue car from the consist. Their replacement was the FRED which has been replaced by the EOT.

www.eeworldonline.com/sorry-but-its-goodbye-caboose-eot-devices-have-made-you-obsolete-part-2-faq/

https://public.railinc.com/products-services/end-train-self-service

www.govinfo.gov/content/pkg/FR-2020-12-11/pdf/2020-25817.pdf

https://railroads.dot.gov/sites/fra.dot.gov/files/2020-03/PTL EOT Final Report.pdf

www.sigidwiki.com/wiki/End_of_Train_Device_(EOTD)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/End-of-train_device


----------



## Been There (Oct 5, 2022)

Well, I sure do miss seeing the caboose at the backend of the train.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 6, 2022)

Lee said:


> Perhaps a little off topic but looking at the pics and the sheer power of the trains makes me wonder why some idiots take a chance on beating the train and cross.
> 
> We have had two instances in the last month, the crossing is poorly marked and no warning signal, that makes me wonder too.



Trains Can't Stop on a Dime and Engines Don't Have Steering Wheels






The 2009 Canton Michigan AMTRAK Collision



www.amtraktrains.com/threads/5-killed-michigan-collision-with-wolverine-2009.28097/

www.amtraktrains.com/threads/police-end-inquiry-into-train-car-collision.28843/

www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/2009/07/canton_township_police_5_peopl.html

www.mlive.com/news/detroit/2009/07/driver_in_canton_cartrain_cras.html






NS Railway






CN Railway


----------



## Been There (Oct 9, 2022)

There are still a good number of trains in southern Ohio, mostly hauling coal from the mines in West Virginia and Kentucky. While I was being raised by my grandparents in southern Ohio and before I was able to drive, I would walk the rails from my grandparent’s farm into town, which was about 3-4 miles away. On one such walk, I saw a man walking the tracks and even though I was about 5 foot 10 inches tall and being just a month short of 16, it kind of worried me. When I got close to him, I noticed he was a hobo. This would have been in 1977.

He said something like hi, young man and I said hi and he asked if he knew which way was the closest town. I told him the way I was going and he asked if he could walk along. I said ok, but I was still suspicious. After we had walked and talked for about 10 minutes, I felt more comfortable. He said he got off the train he was riding because it had stopped to allow another train to pass and he thought the area looked like it may be a good place to stay.

He told me that he wasn’t homeless, he had just decided to leave home one day. He was about 30, or so I thought. When we got into town, I asked him if he had any money and he pulled $3 out of his pocket and a little change. I asked if he wanted to go with me to the local burger joint and I would buy him a sandwich and he accepted. After that we parted ways and I took in a movie and then started for home. When I got back on the tracks, there he was again. He asked me if I knew where he might get a little work for the next day. I told him that there were plenty of farms in the area and someone may need help. He asked if I minded if he walked along. I told him it would be ok.

As we walked back home, he told me he had only been on the rails for 2 years, but was thinking about going home. He said he left because him and his dad had a really bad argument. He wasn’t married and was still living at home. I don’t think he was very intelligent because he didn’t know much about certain things he should. For example, I asked him what he thought about Gerald Ford and he didn’t know who he was.

He stopped at 2 farms on the way, but no luck. At the end of my walk, I told him to wait and I would ask Gramps if he needed a man for the day. Gramps said to bring the guy into the barn. Gramps told  him if he wanted to sleep in the barn that night, (it was the middle of June), he would give him a day’s work. He accepted. Gramps had me take him a pillow and a blanket out to the barn and grandma sent a plate of food along. Gramps said he would be gone by the next morning, but he wasn’t. Gramps told grandma and me he cried the next morning because no one ever treated him so kindly. Gramps pulled the hay wagon around to the front of the barn and told him that the hay had to be stored upstairs. The man tied a rope around each bale of hay and using the pulley already on the barn, he lifted 2 bales at a time into the hayloft. At the end of the day, Gramps gave the man $20 and told him he could again stay the night, which he did, but was gone when Gramps went to do the milking in the early morning. Gramps told me it was ok to do what I did, but he would prefer if I didn’t do that again without first asking before I showed up with someone.


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 9, 2022)

Quite a story. Do you still live in the Southern Ohio area? If you do and are interested in listening to NS railroad frequencies let me know, ok? 

BTW: A lot of people didn't know NS was a merger of Norfolk and Western Railroad and Southern Railway.


----------



## Been There (Oct 9, 2022)

I live in Northern Virginia in Alexandria, which is not far from D.C. The place is crawling with people that work in the Capitol, including some senators and house reps. I used to ride the train everyday when I worked at the Pentagon. I rode the Metro a lot, but really got tired of the stench on that train in the evenings. Amtrak ran a train named the Carolinian, which I would take sometimes in the morning.

I can’t go back to Ohio. After my mom and dad were killed when I was 9, I went to live with my grandparents, which were also my dad’s parents. Nicest people you would have ever met. My dad’s brothers and sisters got pissed when my grandparents left almost everything to me because the brothers and sisters more or less disowned us. The family (as I sarcastically called them) wanted my grandparents to dump me off at an orphanage. My grandparents said absolutely not. I was a big help on our small farm and I enjoyed doing it for my grandparents. We had a family type of love. My mom’s parents lived further away and I really didn’t want to go there. Yep, I had a pretty good life growing up. I have a niece that is my closest relative. I love that little lady to death. (She’s actually a cuz, but I called her my niece since I was 9 and never told anyone differently.)


----------



## FastTrax (Oct 10, 2022)

Another member here listens to the Metro on Broadcastify and Openmhz. Very busy system.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 10, 2022)

It was 1988 but one of my favorite memories is watching a train in the Yukon 
go around a skinny little rail on a snow capped mountainside.  It was SO BEAUTIFUL!
I'll never forget that sight!


----------



## bowmore (Oct 10, 2022)

Been There said:


> Well, I sure do miss seeing the caboose at the backend of the train.


When I was working on a local tourist line, we had a caboose that people could ride in up in the cupola


----------



## Been There (Oct 11, 2022)

When I lived with my grandparents while growing up on their farm, there was a railroad line in back of our farm. After the tracks, there was maybe 30 yards before you got to where the farm started according to the surveyors markings. Those 30 yards still belonged to the railroad company. After that, it was all of our farmland. One summer, Gramps decided to put the cows out there to graze instead of farming the land with corn or beans. 

Almost immediately, we noticed a drop in milk production. Gramps thought the cows had a virus or something, so he called the Vet out. The Vet asked Gramps what he was feeding them and he told him that they were grazing through the day and then they got grain, hay and/or beans in the evening. The Vet went out to check the grass and he asked Gramps how long have the cows been grazing out here on the grass. Gramps told him this was the first year. The Vet told Gramps to move the cows because he thought the trains going by, maybe 3-4 a day were upsetting the cows. I had to laugh, but the Vet said that was possible. We moved the cows and within a week, they were back to giving their normal milk production. Have you ever heard of that? 

When the train would go by, there was usually a caboose at the end of the train and in the summertime, a man would be standing or sitting on a chair on the ramp outside the caboose's door and we would wave to each other as the train went by. As a young boy, I started thinking maybe I would like to work on the railroad, but my grandparents had other plans for me.


----------

